# Webdevelopment lernen



## Devanther (25. Mrz 2021)

Hallo,

ich wollte fragen, wie es mit dem Lernen von Webdevelopment weitergehen sollte, wenn man schon
Grundlagen in HTML5/CSS/Javascript hat.

Sollte man am besten mit Node.js, React oder Angular weitermachen?
Bzw. in welcher Reihenfolge sollte man diese 3 Javascript Frameworks lernen?

Was ist mit Bootstrap4 oder PHP? Lohnt sich das? Braucht man das heutzutage?


----------



## Flown (25. Mrz 2021)

Devanther hat gesagt.:


> Node.js





Devanther hat gesagt.:


> PHP


Die Frameworks werden beide am Server verwendet. Node hat zusätzlich noch den npm der dann am Client verwendet wird.
(Beliebt: PHP hat Laravel. Node Express.js)


Devanther hat gesagt.:


> React oder Angular


Sind Frameworks zur Erstellung von Component-based Single Page Applications.


Devanther hat gesagt.:


> Bootstrap4


Ist ein Layout- und Component Framework für UI/UX.

Also es kommt jetzt ganz drauf an was du machen möchtest.


----------



## Thallius (25. Mrz 2021)

Solange du keinen konkreten Job hast ist es egal was du lernst es wird das falsche sein  gerade im JS Frontend Bereich wechseln die Frameworks in den letzen paar Jahren wie das Wetter. Angular, React, Laravel, Vue und wie sie alle heißen und fast täglich kommen neue.

Wenn du rein Hobby mäßig irgendwas lernen willst, dann würde ich erstmal mit jquery arbeiten um die JS als Basis zu perfektionieren. Dann fällt es später viel leichter eines der großen Frameworks zu benutzen.


----------



## mrBrown (25. Mrz 2021)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du rein Hobby mäßig irgendwas lernen willst, dann würde ich erstmal mit jquery arbeiten um die JS als Basis zu perfektionieren. Dann fällt es später viel leichter eines der großen Frameworks zu benutzen.


Dann kann man allerdings besser einfach Vanilla JS nutzen, mit JQuery lernt man sonst nur JQuery, aber nichts was einem mit den größeren Frameworks hilft.


----------



## Devanther (25. Mrz 2021)

Kann mir mal jemand etwas genauer erklären wofür man vor allem Node.js, React und Angular verwendet?

Was bedeutet es, dass Node.js und PHP am Server verwendet werden?
Was muss man da als Programmierer hinbekommen?

Ich habe von diesen 3 Frameworks keine Ahnung...


----------



## Thallius (25. Mrz 2021)

@brownie

jquery ist für mich einfach eine sehr schöne kleine Erweiterung zum native JS weil es einem viel tipparbeit abnimmt und der Code deutlich entspannter zu lesen ist. Aber wer es nicht mag kann auch weiterhin getElementById(‚Id‘)  schreiben statt einfach $(‘#id‘). Das ist halt Geschmacksache. Auch der $.Ajax ist meiner Meinung nach viel schöner gelöst als in native JS. 
Jquery ist für mich kein eigentliches Framework als viel mehr eine Functionsbibliothek, wobei der Unterschied zwischen Framework und Funktionsbibliothek ja auch Fließen ist.


----------



## Devanther (25. Mrz 2021)

Auf Udemy.com gibt es Kurse für Node.js (den ich bereits gekauft habe) und auch Angular und React.
Ich würde gerne wissen, wie man beim Lernen am besten vorgehen sollte.

Reihenfolge beim Lernen?


----------



## Flown (25. Mrz 2021)

Devanther hat gesagt.:


> Node.js


JavaScript läuft normalwerweise nur im Browser und ist interpretierter Code. Mit Node.js hast du die JS-Engine unabhängig vom Browser (so ca. wie in Java mit der JRE wo du einfach java xxx.java eingeben kannst und es wird ausgeführt - gleiches gilt für Node.js node script.js), die du auf einem Server laufen lassen kannst.


Devanther hat gesagt.:


> React und Angular


Die beiden - wie gesagt - sind zum erstellen von Single Page Applications, die dir das value/event-binding und templating abnehmen.


----------



## Flown (25. Mrz 2021)

Devanther hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde gerne wissen, wie man beim Lernen am besten vorgehen sollte.


Was möchtest du machen? Server Code oder Seiten erstellen?


----------



## Devanther (25. Mrz 2021)

Was ist Server Code?


----------



## mrBrown (25. Mrz 2021)

Devanther hat gesagt.:


> Was ist Server Code?


Wenn ud aktuell an dem Punkt stehst, solltest du jeden Gedanken an irgendwelche Frameworks noch ein paar Wochen aufschieben, und dich noch mal mit den absoluten Grundlagen auseinander setzen – in dem Fall etwa auf der Ebene von "Was ist ein Server", "Was ist ein Browser", "Was ist überhaupt das Internet"...

Das Forum kann bei vielem Helfen, aber für die absoluten Grundlagen kann es nicht sorgen...



Thallius hat gesagt.:


> jquery ist für mich einfach eine sehr schöne kleine Erweiterung zum native JS weil es einem viel tipparbeit abnimmt und der Code deutlich entspannter zu lesen ist. Aber wer es nicht mag kann auch weiterhin getElementById(‚Id‘) schreiben statt einfach $(‘#id‘). Das ist halt Geschmacksache. Auch der $.Ajax ist meiner Meinung nach viel schöner gelöst als in native JS.
> Jquery ist für mich kein eigentliches Framework als viel mehr eine Functionsbibliothek, wobei der Unterschied zwischen Framework und Funktionsbibliothek ja auch Fließen ist.


Egal ob man es jetzt Library oder Framework nennt: wenn man JQuery nutzt, lernt man JQuery, und nahezu nichts, was einem irgendwie bei anderen Frameworks/Libs oder allgemein mit JS weiter hilft – was nicht heißt, dass man es nicht trotzdem sinnvoll einsetzen kann.  Idiomatisches JQuery hat halt nicht mehr viel mit ECMAScript 2020 zu tun.


----------



## fhoffmann (26. Mrz 2021)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ud aktuell an dem Punkt stehst, solltest du jeden Gedanken an irgendwelche Frameworks noch ein paar Wochen aufschieben, und dich noch mal mit den absoluten Grundlagen auseinander setzen – in dem Fall etwa auf der Ebene von "Was ist ein Server", "Was ist ein Browser", "Was ist überhaupt das Internet"...


Ich stimme dir hier absolut zu.

Ich erinnere mich an die ersten Experimente, die ich vor mehr als 20 Jahren mit WEB-Programmierung gemacht habe (damals noch mit Applets).
Gerade wenn der Server und der Browser auf dem gleichen Rechner laufen (was im Test häufig passiert), ist es schwer zu unterscheiden, wer nun auf welche Datei zugreifen kann.

Man muss sich dann einfach vorstellen, dass die eine Hälfte seines Rechners in New York und die andere Hälfte des Rechners in Hintertupfingen steht.


----------



## Thallius (26. Mrz 2021)

fhoffmann hat gesagt.:


> Man muss sich dann einfach vorstellen, dass die eine Hälfte seines Rechners in New York und die andere Hälfte des Rechners in Hintertupfingen steht.



Dann musst du aber echt aufpassen, das du Safe Harbor nicht verletzt


----------



## mrBrown (26. Mrz 2021)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Dann musst du aber echt aufpassen, das du Safe Harbor nicht verletzt


Wer Zeitreisen beherrscht, hat damit sicher auch kein Problem


----------



## M.L. (26. Mrz 2021)

Devanther hat gesagt.:


> Server Code


Server*seitiger* Code: ein Server ist (erstmal) ein Programm auf einem Rechner, welches auf Eingaben von aussen wartet (und irgendwelche Ausgaben liefern kann (nicht: muss. Aus Sicherheitsgründen sollte man dem Nutzer übrigens nicht jede x-beliebige (Fehler)Meldung präsentieren)). Dementsprechend ist serverseitiger Code eine Menge an Code, die auf dem Server ausgeführt wird und das Ergebnis wird an den abfragenden Rechner zurückgeschickt.


----------

